# MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural



## Risbebe (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm in a makeup rut.. i'm itching to buy some new make up... so I've been cruising around the MAC website and came across the Mineralize Skinfinish Natural.... I don't use any of the mac foundations anymore due to it breaking me out, but i do use BE Mineral Make-up.. do u think i can incorporate the Mineralize Skinfinish Natural?


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 26, 2008)

the mineralize skinfinish natural isn't a foundation, it's a sheer to medium coverage powder.  it contains 77 minerals, so unless you are allergic to any of them, you could give it a try.  it won't, however, give you alot of coverage if that is what you are looking for.

if you are wanting a mineral foundation, there is a loose powder mineral foundation coming out on april 24th.  it is medium to full coverage, and also has 77 minerals.  it also has spf, which the msf natural does not.  it contains wheat germ, which conditions the skin, making it great for dry skin (i've heard that BE can show flakes on dry skin), and is also soothing for sensitive skin.  

depending on what you are looking for, give these a try.  hth!


----------



## gatsby (Feb 27, 2008)

I break out from MAC foundations too, and the MSF naturals work wonderfully as face powders for me. No breakouts, silky texture.


----------



## J90 (Feb 28, 2008)

wheatgerm is great- one of natures highest sources of vitamin e


----------



## cuteymcpretty (Mar 5, 2008)

i would definately reccommend the mineralize skinfinish.. i use a darker shade than my skin tone and use it as a bronzer, it goes on great and stays, i love it!


----------



## lipstik (Apr 8, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE MSFN's and use it as a powder foundation! I am a C30 and use light medium.


----------



## miss_supra (Apr 9, 2008)

MSF naturals are my go to powders for the face <3


----------



## damsel (Apr 9, 2008)

i had a bad experience with studio fix power/liquid (broke me out, cakey looking, made my face oiler that usual etc.).

i've been using this for a week now. i love it. goes on lightly, does not feel heavy or caked on. makes my skin look smooth and even toned (i buff it in with the 182). and best of all no breakouts (hopefully it stays that way...). i definitely say give it a try.

i would not touch the new mineral foundation because it contains wheat germ oil which is highly comedogenic. not good if your skin is acne-prone.


----------



## Babylard (Apr 9, 2008)

mmm... you could try other mineral brands.  i find that everyday minerals has the best coverage so far.  there are other brands like alima, silk naturals... lumiere...

everyday minerals is very cheap to try.  you just pay for shipping and select your sample shades.  the intensive formula has to most coverage.  their ingredients are very simple for sensitive skin.

if you already use BE, i don't see why u need msf natural unless you use it like a finishing powder on top of BE.


----------



## MAC_mallory (Apr 9, 2008)

I use studio tech, with MSFN-light over it. I love the MSFN, I use it instead of blot powder to set my foundation. it never looks cakey. that stuff is great!


----------



## minakokanmuri (Apr 22, 2008)

if I use MSF natural as by itself, is it long lasting?


----------



## Pnk85 (Apr 22, 2008)

I love the MSFN, I also got my mom hooked on it, she has really dry sensitive skin & she bought bare minerals from Sephora. It made her skin even more dry and flakey.  The MSFN gives her skin a really nice, flawless finish.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minakokanmuri* 

 
_if I use MSF natural as by itself, is it long lasting?_

 
i use it by itself too.  it isn't marketed as a longwearing powder, but it doesn't wear off on me.  if it does on you, you can use it to touch-up with thruout the day.


----------



## carrieann07 (Apr 25, 2008)

I too love my MSF Natural, I try to incorporate it in w/ my BE foundation

But I have to be careful, sometimes the MSFN breaks me out bad

=[


----------



## thewickedstyle (Apr 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minakokanmuri* 

 
_if I use MSF natural as by itself, is it long lasting?_

 
I use mine over primer (prep+prime spf 50). If you don't need a lot of coverage, try it out. There are a lot of new shades out this year. I use mine just to even out my skin and give a nice finish. If you like a dewy look, I suggest Fix+ over it. It takes away the powdery look and leaves a nice polished glow.

I tried the Mineralized loose but I broke out horribly and it also gave me unbearable dry, scaly spots.


----------

